# Dukes Creek WMA



## Wetzel (Sep 15, 2004)

Anyone know anything about Dukes Creek WMA?  

I called today to reserve a small game hunt in order to give me an opportunity to look around the area so I'd have an idea of where to go to the first day of the hunt.  Anyone ever do any hunting or see any of the deer that have came off of the area?


----------



## CARVER (Sep 16, 2004)

*Dukes Creek*

I got the Nov. 24-27 hunt. I need to call and reserve a hunt to, I've only hunted there one time before but only got to hunt one day, so I need to do some scouting myself.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 16, 2004)

*Dukes creek for me to*

Dec 8-10.  Those of you hunting earlier hunts, please post information.  I have never been there, but need to scout some myself.  It appears signing up for the small game hunts may be the best way to scout.


----------



## CARVER (Sep 21, 2004)

*Dukes Creek*

Reserved A Bow Hunt For The Oct. 7-9. Thought I Would Hunt Some In The Mornings And Do Some Scouting Inthe Afternoon. Kill Two Birds With One Stone.


----------

